# This Week In Cigars - Pictures Of Bands



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I know we have a "What Did You Smoke Today" thread but I thought it would be interesting to have everyone post up on the weekend a picture of the bands of the cigars they smoked that week. I'll start with mine.

I had a pretty strong week thanks to some great brothers here but sadly this is not a typical week for me. I think there are a few missing but I forget what they were so they must not have been that good lol.










What did you smoke this week?


----------



## Sulli74 (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice but I have a Question. What is the black one with the skull and cross bones


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Cool! Nice pic. Only one for me so I won't bother posting the image lol


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Sulli74 said:


> Nice but I have a Question. What is the black one with the skull and cross bones


That's a Viaje "Skull and Bones MOAB"


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

tyler you left out the hesitant pirate, ronnie mex, and puros indios seconds, we all saw you smoking them in vherf, dont try to hide it.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

The red and black labeled one was a Viaje Skull and Bones Fat Man. There is also a secondary band but it didn't make the removal haha.



kapathy said:


> Tyler you left out the hesitant pirate, ronnie mex, and puros indios seconds, we all saw you smoking them in vherf, dont try to hide it.


Haha you wish! I have never even had a Ron Mexico in my possession.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> That's a Viaje "Skull and Bones MOAB"


How was that?!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wallbright said:


> The red and black labeled one was a Viaje Skull and Bones Fat Man.
> 
> Haha you wish! I have never even had a Ron Mexico in my possession.


Carefully what kind of information you let slip out there!!!!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Carefully what kind of information you let slip out there!!!!


What I meant to say was that I have too many Ron Mexicos, ya that's it.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Wallbright said:


> Haha you wish! I have never even had a Ron Mexico in my possession.


Wow! Dumb, dumb move. You do know that in just the past weeks, we've seen someone get bombed with a bundle of those, right? May god have mercy on your soul.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

TommyTree said:


> Wow! Dumb, dumb move. You do know that in just the past weeks, we've seen someone get bombed with a bundle of those, right? May god have mercy on your soul.


and that the bomber is near insane.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

The last two weeks.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Engineer99 said:


> The last two weeks.
> 
> View attachment 37801


Nice! How was the 1844?


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

The 1844 was quite enjoyable. It was a #60, which is a 6x60 double perfecto. It sure felt fatter than a 60 RG at it's fattest though. Medium body with spice, earth, and leather with a little fruity/berry- like sweetness thrown in. Nice construction and even burn as well. Many have called it "Diesel Lite" which I think is apt.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

This week:


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been wanting to try the Man O' War line. How is it?


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I really enjoy them. I would recommend trying the Puro Authentico (the black band on the right) they are amazing. The regular line was pretty good but the PAs blow me away. They are a little pricier (around $6 or cheaper depending on the deals) but are well worth the price.


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wallbright said:


> I really enjoy them. I would recommend trying the Puro Authentico (the black band on the right) they are amazing. The regular line was pretty good but the PAs blow me away. They are a little pricier (around $6 or cheaper depending on the deals) but are well worth the price.


Thanks for the advice Tyler. I will definitely look into those.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

No problem at all man and if you can't find any for a decent price then PM me next week and we can setup a trade. I have 30-40 of them haha.


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wallbright said:


> No problem at all man and if you can't find any for a decent price then PM me next week and we can setup a trade. I have 30-40 of them haha.


Thanks for the offer man, but I don't have anything to trade right now. Just been buying and smoking, haven't started a real collection yet.


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

View attachment 66465


----------



## Sulli74 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have come to like MAN O'WAR


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Othello said:


> View attachment 66465


Nice! That was a good week!

Here is mine for the past week a day or so early but I wanted to post before I forgot as I have quite a bit going on this weekend.


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Good to see im not the only one who struggles to get those tatuaje bands off. Lol

I'll start saving my weekly bands but it'll most likely be a bi weekly post. 

How was that illusione epernay? I recently have got into the illusione line and have really enjoy them (88, mj12, and HL). Need to try that Epernay, they look/sound great!


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

View attachment 66663


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

View attachment 66837
View attachment 66837
A somewhat heavier week than usual for me, but definately enjoyable! A La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso, an Oliva G perfecto, a Tatuaje Miami Tainos, a Cohiba Siglo IV, a Bolivar Belicoso Fino, two Montecristo 4's and a Partagas Serie D No.4.

Drat! The dreaded double picture post! My apologies. :dunno:


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice Tim looks like another strong week!



RealSRS said:


> Good to see im not the only one who struggles to get those tatuaje bands off. Lol
> 
> I'll start saving my weekly bands but it'll most likely be a bi weekly post.
> 
> How was that illusione epernay? I recently have got into the illusione line and have really enjoy them (88, mj12, and HL). Need to try that Epernay, they look/sound great!


Honestly, I love them. They are very smooth and have a great flavor profile. This was the first 5er I have bought of them but I bought another and then put them down on my top list of things to stock up on when I have the funds.

Here is my contribution from this week (sorry for the crappy picture):


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

Not this week, but this month in bands...


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Great idea! I'll start keeping up with mine to post.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> Great idea! I'll start keeping up with mine to post.


Do eet. Do eet now.


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

OK, gentlemen, I'm a little late this week because I have been in Las Vegas since last Wed. So, I am smoking a RyJ Wide Churchill right now and then will take a two or three week break. As you can see, this is way more than my normal allotment. Have to keep the Doctor and Dentist off of my ass arty:
View attachment 67064


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

what, are you from Cuba Tim???  nice looking week my friend!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Wallbright said:


> Nice Tim looks like another strong week!
> 
> Honestly, I love them. They are very smooth and have a great flavor profile. This was the first 5er I have bought of them but I bought another and then put them down on my top list of things to stock up on when I have the funds.
> 
> Here is my contribution from this week (sorry for the crappy picture):


Tyler, how'd you like the 1844? i recently picked up some to try.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

android said:


> Tyler, how'd you like the 1844? i recently picked up some to try.


It was pretty good but needed some more rest as I just got them a month or so ago. That one was the corona sized barber pole.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I think I am behind a week so here is the last two weeks.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I completely missed this thread till now, but it's a cool idea. I'll have to start adding some pics. Looks like some of you are smoking some REALLY good cigars. :thumb:


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

and for those who throw out their bands Ill take them lol..

I only smoked two this week and they are not worth the picture


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

android said:


> Tyler, how'd you like the 1844? i recently picked up some to try.





Wallbright said:


> It was pretty good but needed some more rest as I just got them a month or so ago. That one was the corona sized barber pole.


The 1844 maduros are pretty daggum good for the price! They do require a GOOD rest though! In case you hadn't already heard, they are an AJ Fernandez blend. Same guy that blends Diesel, Man o' War, 5 Vegas AAA, Nica Libre, and a bunch of other good sticks!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

And here's my contribution to the thread... Since I'm just now getting in on this, here's the latest batch, just out from under the spare cutter/band flattener. :lol: This is a couple weeks worth...


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

jaysalti said:


>


Justiin,
Great smokes, great presentation!


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks, Tim! They were all excellent and tasty!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Last week was a slow week for me, but here are the remnants.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's last week's.










Am I the only one keeping up with this now?


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

"Am I the only one keeping up with this now"?

No, my friend, as I stated earlier I have taken a two week hiatus ( by the way, those are some mighty tasty selections you've enjoyed this week! )......... it wasn't a big week quantity wise. Quality wise is a different, enjoyable and tasty story
View attachment 67592
From left to right; Tatuaje Miami Tainos, Illusione Epernay Le Taureau, Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 1 and an E.P Carillo Maduro Regalias Real.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

No you are the only one complaining though Josh.  haha


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Last week and part of this week:










Edit: sorry about the crappy cell phone pic...I ran out of batteries for my regular P&S...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like you guys are smoking some good 'gars! 

And Tyler, don't make me smack you! :bitchslap: I wasn't complaining, just questioning. :cheeky:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

From the first 33 hours of Memorial Day week end.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Last week was another slow one for me, but I made them count!


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Last week was another slow one for me, but I made them count!


It's the quality, not the quantity that counts! That was a great week!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Othello said:


> It's the quality, not the quantity that counts! That was a great week!


But it's so nice to have both... :lol:

Already off to a good start for this week.


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, Gentlemen, here is the last week, including Memorial Day..... sort of celebrated this week. I went to the doc for my physical back in the first week of February, left with "walking Sarcophagus" status. I was working too much, not exercising at all and almost literally eating shiite, and a lot of it. I was diagnosed with type II diabetes, high cholesterol and high blood pressure. The doc prescribed two medications for me, which I declined to take. So, I came home, started eating right and exercising every day whether I felt I had time or not, and lost 35 pounds. I went back last week and everything was normal, in fact, it was excellent!! So, eat your veggies and smoke a couple of CC's! I hope that wasn't too much personal information for anyone :dunno:
View attachment 67779


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

"But it's so nice to have both"... 
In fact, we should insist upon it! :lol:


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

Another strong week, Tyler! I'm having some issues with posting photographs on Puff right now, but should have a little time to rectify the situation later.... what was that red label Tat at the upper left?


Wallbright said:


>


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

damn tyler, some good smokes there


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks fellas. I think that is a few weeks as I am behind but they were great stogies nonetheless. 

The one with the red band is a Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Wallbright said:


> Nice Tim looks like another strong week!
> 
> Honestly, I love them. They are very smooth and have a great flavor profile. This was the first 5er I have bought of them but I bought another and then put them down on my top list of things to stock up on when I have the funds.
> 
> ...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Last weeks pre-birthday celebration...










It was a GOOD week!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is last week. The weather was actually agreeable for a few days.


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

Here is my last week, I'm a few days late. I was on vacation all week, and had a couple of friends over to herf, so I included them as well.
View attachment 67985


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's my small selection from last week.










It was an EXTREMELY busy week that left me with very little time or energy for cigars, so i made sure it was used well.


----------



## upandcoming (May 12, 2012)

Lots of nice bands. I recently started collecting them as I smoke but have yet to decide what to do with them yet.


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

View attachment 68163


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

upandcoming said:


> Lots of nice bands. I recently started collecting them as I smoke but have yet to decide what to do with them yet.


Say, you could post photographs of them here! We would love to see them..... I post mine from Monday through Sunday, each week. Join in, it'll be fun...


----------



## upandcoming (May 12, 2012)

Can I post pictures yet or am I still too new? I kinda didn't think about it since I always see people saying they can't post pictures because they're noobs


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

upandcoming said:


> Can I post pictures yet or am I still too new? I kinda didn't think about it since I always see people saying they can't post pictures because they're noobs


12. Member Milestones

New members who have been registered for 5 days and have a minimum of 10 posts will be able to, Send and Receive Private Messages, Upload a Profile Picture, Upload a Custom Avatar, Create a Signature, ***Upload Images (up to 1.5 mil bytes)*** and Create A Custom Title.

Yes, you can! What are you waiting on? Let's see them! :boink:

I will even post my first entry from this week to get the ball rolling........
View attachment 68372


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

Now, here is my last week.....
View attachment 68373


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Othello said:


> Now, here is my last week.....
> View attachment 68373


That's a heck of a week, Tim! :thumb:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Here are mine for last week.


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> That's a heck of a week, Tim! :thumb:


I enjoyed every last puff.... except for the one on the left in back. It was a shark, and I mean it was HORRIBLE! I was so disapointed. The cigar was properly stored and even dry boxed for a time before smoking. I have another one that I am going to sit on for a while. I paid $19 a piece for those suckers and the whole time I was smoking I was thinking for that price I could have had a nice 04 Punch Churchill! Now, the other Fuente band belonged to a Hemingway Short Story, stored and treated exactly as the shark, and it was fabulous! The Cohiba was a Robusto, then a 2011 EL Hoyo short belicoso, the Sancho's were 02 Belicosos, the Partagas were Shorts ( that's why there are four of them :wink: ), the Ramone Allones was a Gigantes and the Monti was a No. 4.


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Here are mine for last week.


Ooh! I love those 601 Blues!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you had a bad experience with your shark. I've only had 1 so far, but it was delicious. How old was the one you smoked?

The 601 blue i smoked last week was the best one I've had so far. It was absolutely outstanding!


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Sorry to hear that you had a bad experience with your shark. I've only had 1 so far, but it was delicious. How old was the one you smoked?
> 
> The 601 blue i smoked last week was the best one I've had so far. It was absolutely outstanding!


I bought the shark in early Feb. Don't know what happened, but it was disgusting. I may have just had a dud, who knows. I am going to try and store the other one at lower humidity and have another go in a few months. I love those blues, but have yet to try a green or red...........


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

Took and edited this with my iPhone. This is one of the cigars that really got me into smoking. Still a pretty decent stick.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Othello said:


> I bought the shark in early Feb. Don't know what happened, but it was disgusting. I may have just had a dud, who knows. I am going to try and store the other one at lower humidity and have another go in a few months. I love those blues, but have yet to try a green or red...........


The shark i had was a little over a year old. I've heard that the anejos need at least a year rest to smoke really well.


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw a guy at a gun show who takes the bands and puts them in clear resin and makes key chains and bottle openers with them. pretty cool but this was before I got hooked on cigars.


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

View attachment 68600


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Here are last weeks. Not a bad week.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I think I'll dig this thread back up. Here's what I smoked last week.


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey Josh, 
glad you decided to dig this up. Here are mine from LAST week and the week before that..... I will post up this weeks later tonight.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Excellent selection, Tim!!!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Glad you guys revived this! I'm gonna try to remember to save my bands again. I lost track for a while.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

My contribution to this awesome thread, my last couple weeks of bands. And yes, that's a Gurkha band, Danfish talked me into it! (Photobucket seems to be fubared at the time of this post)


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I had a pretty decent smoking week last week.


----------



## pipesdaddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice selection , and your thread is best.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Finally had a chance to take a pic of my bands from the past few weeks.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Didn't smoke a lot this week since i was a little sickly, but when I did smoke I made them count.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice ones fellas!


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice pics. I have to get a better camera like now.


----------



## wm2slc (Jan 17, 2009)

There were a couple I smoked more than one and a couple local hand rolled that I don't have labels for. Las Vegas Cigar CO and Vatos in Binions.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Last week's bands.










The "A" band is from Teedles's blind review and was a Don Kiki Red Label.


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

This was my week...


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

:hmm:sorry for the crap phone pic.. it's been that kind of week (a good one), gunna chill out this week.. save my pallet for a cuban my friend bombed me. but on the other hand it's gunna be real cold in pa soon..


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

B was a Gurkha Triple Ligero and C was a Famous Nicaraguan.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I had a pretty good week.


----------

